# Pheasant Hunter?



## kvar

Has anyone trained their golden to be a pheasant hunter? What steps need to be taken or what do you recommend?


----------



## Swampcollie

kvar said:


> Has anyone trained their golden to be a pheasant hunter? What steps need to be taken or what do you recommend?


Golden Retrievers can be phenominal Pheasant dogs. 










Obedience, particularly recall, is critical for any upland dog. You need to have the means to keep the dog within range or you're not going to get many birds. Teaching the dog to recall on the whistle is very important for a pheasant dog due to the ambient noise level around the dogs head as it plows through cover. 
The next most important task is proper introduction to the gun. The dog must be taught that the sound of the shot means there is something to retrieve, i.e. "Fun".

Pick up a pigeon or two and see how the pup reacts to them.


----------



## DNL2448

My Golden kids have always been great with both upland and waterfowl. Good luck!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Should upland and waterfowl dogs both get their dewclaws removed? Our vet advised us to keep his, because we're not using him for hunting. I was just wondering if they played any purpose... and why the hunting dogs should get them removed?


----------



## Nicole74

Mssjnnfer said:


> Should upland and waterfowl dogs both get their dewclaws removed? Our vet advised us to keep his, because we're not using him for hunting. I was just wondering if they played any purpose... and why the hunting dogs should get them removed?


 
I've read in several books that the dews need to be removed if they are to be used for hunting. Their dewclaws can get caught on the brush, weeds, which can rip them out and it's very painful for the pup. Bailey already had her dewclaws removed when she was first born.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Mssjnnfer said:


> Should upland and waterfowl dogs both get their dewclaws removed? Our vet advised us to keep his, because we're not using him for hunting. I was just wondering if they played any purpose... and why the hunting dogs should get them removed?


 
This subject can be as volatile as "raw vs. kibble" :uhoh:

I really think it is strictly a matter of preference. I di not remove them. I believe they serve a purpose, providing additional traction when changing direction at full speed. And over the years any "nail" issues I may have had, none involved the dewclaws.


----------



## K9-Design

AmbikaGR said:


> This subject can be as volatile as "raw vs. kibble" :uhoh:
> 
> I really think it is strictly a matter of preference. I di not remove them. I believe they serve a purpose, providing additional traction when changing direction at full speed. And over the years any "nail" issues I may have had, none involved the dewclaws.


On the flip side my first golden CONSTANTLY sprained his dewclaws while retrieving to the point that to keep him from coming up lame I would wrap his wrists in vet wrap prior to games of fetch. 
I am SO glad Fisher doesn't have them!
And wish that Slater didn't!
Oh well.


----------



## Swampcollie

Mssjnnfer said:


> Should upland and waterfowl dogs both get their dewclaws removed? Our vet advised us to keep his, because we're not using him for hunting. I was just wondering if they played any purpose... and why the hunting dogs should get them removed?


 
Most golden puppies destined for heavy field work will have had the dewclaws removed. If dewclaws are going to be removed, it is normally done on the second or third day of life, not months or years later. 

Having problems in the past with dewclaws on a dog (and the necessary surgery to repair damaged muscle and tendons), I will never own another field dog with dewclaws, nor allow litters to keep them.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

How are they removed when they're only a couple of days old?


----------



## Swampcollie

Mssjnnfer said:


> How are they removed when they're only a couple of days old?


That depends upon who is removing them. My Vet clips them off and cauterizes the stumps so they don't grow back.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Swampcollie said:


> That depends upon who is removing them. My Vet clips them off and cauterizes the stumps so they don't grow back.


Ohh, okay. I feel stupid, because I didn't know. lol. :doh:

Max got them removed when she was spayed I guess. I didn't get Mojo's off because of what the vet said. I hope he never rips one. :no:


----------



## Nicole74

kvar said:


> Has anyone trained their golden to be a pheasant hunter? What steps need to be taken or what do you recommend?


 
Right now we are using a dummy with pheasent scent which we make her find either in the feild or our woods. We also use a duck wing and we put it on a fishing pole and make her chase it around the yard. Bailey will most likely go hunting this season even though she is a young pup. There will be other dogs for her to learn from.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad

Swampcollie said:


> Golden Retrievers can be phenominal Pheasant dogs.


I must say this is a beautiful photo! I am assuming this is one of yours or one you have trained? Indeed a very nice pic. I would have loved to see our Jake in this position and to have the opportunity for him to participate in field work.


----------

